# Asian Box Turtle from Borneo



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Asian Box Turtle (_Cuora amboinensis_) is a beautiful turtle which can be found from India to Phillippines, including Borneo. It inhibits in rivers and swamps. Mostly herbivorous, but sometimes consume worms & aquatic insects. The face has yellow longitudinal stripes. There are 3 subspecies in Asia. The one from mainland Asia is called _Cuora amboinensis kamaroma_.

Pix 1










Pix 2










Pix 3










pix 4


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Pix 5










Pix 6










Pix 7: Habitat


----------

